# البنت المصرية بتراعى الاداب العامة اكتر من الشاب المصرى



## Critic (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اجل
البنت والمرأة فى مجتمعنا بتراعى الاداب العامة والذوق اكتر من الراجل بمراحل
اكثر ادبا واحتراما وتحفظا فى المجمل

فى حياتى كلها مشفتش بنت بتتف (تبثق) فى الشارع كصاحبنا المصرى !
ولا بنت بتتبول فى الشارع (الموقف الاشنع للرجل المصرى)
ولا بنت بتفخر بالشتيمة بألفاظ قذرة قذرة بصوت عالى على الملأ
ولا بنت بتتحرش او حتى تلوح رقبتها فى معاكسة اللى رايح واللى جاى

المفارقة ان لو اى بنت عملت الحاجات اللى فاتت دى بينفر منها المجتمع وبيعيبها عليها ...بينما الشاب المصرى (الطبيعى جدا) معندوش اى مشكلة انه يعمل كل اللى فات ويمر عليه المجتمع مرور الكرام !!!

ولو كانت الاداب دى جزء من سببها هى القيود الاجتماعة الموضوعة علي الشرقية ومفداها "عيب ميصحش انتى بنت" فأتمنى تحصل ثورة على اخلاق الشاب المصرى ويتحط عليه عرف "عيب عليك انت راجل" !!!​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*كان نفسى اقتبس حاجه معينه واعلق عليها بس مش هينفع 


*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش في مصر وحدها يا كريتيك...*
*بس هي كده ده شاب يعمل اللي هو عاوزه بس ده بنت عيب وحرام وميصحش ووووووووو*
*الرجعية والتطرفld:*


----------



## ميرنا (21 سبتمبر 2011)

عاوزين تعديل مش الدستور ولا حذفة انما حذف العادات والتقاليد الخطىء


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*العادات والتقاليد والادب و الاخلاق يفتكروها بس على البنت اما الولد مش مطلوب منه يبقى كده علشان هو فلتة عصره*
*وبعدين نرجع نقول احنا اكتر شعوب العالم اخلاقا وقيما وهبلا واحنا خير امة نطت على الناس *
*بينما اللى عنده اخلاق وقيم حقيقية وراسخة فعلا فى المجتمع يعرف ان القيم والاخلاق والاداب العامة لاتتجزأ ولا تختلف من ولد لبنت *
*انما احنا عندنا الاخلاق والاداب العامة خاصة بالبنت بس والولد استثناء منها وتلاقيه هو بيحاسب البنت ويقرفها لو عملت اى حاجة من الحاجات اللى هو نفسه بيعملها *
*ديه مش اسمها لاقيم ولااخلاق ديه مجرد قوانين اتعملت فقط للسيطرة على البنت فى المجتمع علشان تفضل تحت حذاء الرجل *
*لكن هو فى الحقيقة مجتمع لايهتم لا بالقيم ولا الاخلاق ولا الاداب العامة ولا عنده كود محدد للاداب العامة وحسن التصرف فى الشارع او مع الاخرين *
*ياريت بس نبطل نفخ فى انفسنا ونواجه الحقيقة علشان نقدر نتغير كل مجتمع عنده عيوب بس احنا مصيبتنا اننا بنفتخر بالعيوب والغباء بشكل جنونى وننتقد الاخرين كمان على اساس اننا احسن خلق الله  *
*صحيح نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا ولا لزماننا عيب سوانا *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*كلكوا قاعدين تتكلموا و ترغوا و تسبوا و تلعنوا و بس !

محدش حيلتوا غير كلام ....

من فينا يقدر يعمل حاجه غير الكلام ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> اجل
> البنت والمرأة فى مجتمعنا بتراعى الاداب العامة والذوق اكتر من الراجل بمراحل
> اكثر ادبا واحتراما وتحفظا فى المجمل
> 
> ...



*انت يا بني بتنفخ في قربه مقطوعه و قريب جدا المجتمع هيرجع لورا اكتر من كدا و البنت تقعد ورا مشربيه و ما تتعلمش تاني

و انا بتحداكم لو في ايديكم حاجه اعملوها !*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 سبتمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كان نفسى اقتبس حاجه معينه واعلق عليها بس مش هينفع
> 
> 
> *



من قبل ماشوف ردك كنت رايح اقتبس نفس الحاجة وارد بأمانة 
بس شوفت ردك قولت لا عيب :new6::new6:

ـــــــ

صح يا فادي معاك حق
موضوع حلو


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اكتر كلمة بتخنىء منها مينفعش انتى بنت وياريت البنت بيعيبو عليها فى الحاجات الغلط بس 
لكن كمان فى الحاجات الصح لكن مينفعش بردوا لانها بنت
المستقبل بيضيق اوى وحاجات كتير فى حياتى مش بعرف اعملها عشان مينفعش انتى بنت لكن الولد عاادى ده ولد بسمعها كل يوم اصلا حاجة تقرف ومش شك فى البنت من اهلها لكن عشان الناس
نفسى افجر الجملة دى


----------



## zezza (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*صحيح البنت اكثر تحفظ فى مجتمعنا و اكثر مراعاة للاداب العامة و التقاليد 
بس مش كل البنات .فى بنات عايزة .... بلاش الواحد لسة معترف 

و على فكرة  يا كريتك لو مافيش قيود على البنت و ان تصرافتها محسوبة عليها و الناس واقفين لها بالمرصاط كان مش هيبقى فى فرق بين الولد و البنت احنا مجتمع اخلاقه بقت  فى الحضيض للاسف*


----------



## يهودى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*هل صحيح هذا الكلام ؟؟
ام مجرد مزاح !!
هذا يدل على تحضر الفتيات اكثر من الرجال .. *


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا
شكــرا
يســــــوع يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> فى حياتى كلها مشفتش بنت بتتف (تبثق) فى الشارع كصاحبنا المصرى !​





Critic قال:


> ولا بنت بتتبول فى الشارع (الموقف الاشنع للرجل المصرى)
> ولا بنت بتفخر بالشتيمة بألفاظ قذرة قذرة بصوت عالى على الملأ
> ولا بنت بتتحرش او حتى تلوح رقبتها فى معاكسة اللى رايح واللى جاى​
> *علي فكره في بنات كتير بيعملوا حاجات زي كده*
> ...


 
*رأيي مش دفاع عن الشاب المصري*
*او دفاع عن الغلط عشان عارف في ناس هتفهم كده*
*انا قلت اللي شفته بنفسي مش أكتر*​


----------



## hanysabry (24 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مميز بس المشكله مش فى البنت والولد المشكله فى الاصدقاء والتربيه​


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (20 أكتوبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *هل صحيح هذا الكلام ؟؟
> ام مجرد مزاح !!
> هذا يدل على تحضر الفتيات اكثر من الرجال .. *



كلام بجد طبعا


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (20 أكتوبر 2011)

انا طبعا شايفة ان الكلام دة ظلم وحرام نظرا لدخول الاسلام وخراب العالم العربى 
ولا امانع فى ان الواحد يمسك بنتة ويلمها شوية علشان مضعش 
لكن فى نفس الوقت يلم الولاد الى صايعين فى الشوارع ليل ونهار ودى اول ازمة بسبب مشكلة الاغتصاب والخ ان كل واحد مش بيلم ولادة 
حتى عندى فى المدرسة انا 2 اعدادى احنا نبقى فى المدرسة من الصبح لحد اخر اليوم شاغلين ومفيش مس ولا مستر راضين يغيبوا ولو غبنا احنا يبعتوا جواب للبيت وممكن توصل ان المدير يكلمنا علشان يسال روحنا فين وجينا مننين
ومدرسة النقراشى جنبنا اة 
الولاد بامانة مفيش ولد فى المدرسة مدرسة النقراشى كبيرة هى المدرسة الوحدية للولاد فى منطقتنا معنها ان حجمها هائل وكبير علشان تلم كل الكميات دول من الكئنات الحية وكلهم واقفلنا ربنا يخليهم قصاد باب المدرسة لامدرس بيلمهم ولا مدير بيسال لو راجوا بعنيا دول كنت بشفهوم بينطوا من على السور والمدير شايفهم ولا بيقولهم اى حاجة 
مجتمع متخلف 
ودى بعد كدة هتبقى مشكلة ان نص البنات وغلبا كلهم متفوقين 
والولاد صايعين فى الشوارع ولهذا السبب بيحصل احيانا عدم الزواج لان الناس تقول بنتى دكتورة تاخد لية سواق الخ يعنى 
ودى مشكلة ويجب حلها لان بعد كدة هيبقى كل الدكاترة والمهندسين بنات وكل الشحاتين والزبالين والسواقين رجالة مش هيبقى فى عالم ولا واحد محترم بس فى بلادنا راجل 
دى مشكلة على فكرة هما فاكرين انهم بيحلوا مشكلة تانية وعلى فكرة الاهل متخلفين انا بقولها كدة اننا لو عايزين نعمل حاجة هنعملها الى عايز يعمل الغلط بيعملوا غصب عن عين اى حد مش محتاجة شروط وقوانين وسجن عايشين فى 
شعب متخلف بستغرب من اوروبا والحرية المطلقة الى عايشين فيها ياة لو بقنا زيهم حرية لا تقولى ولد ولا بنت حاجة تقرف بلد غبية بالى فيها


----------



## محمد 1 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى. 
هذا شيء طبيعي فالبنت هي التي تفقد عذريتها. إذا هذا سيتبعها إلى الأبد ولابد أن يعرف أثناء الزواج أنها ليست شريفة أما بالنسبة للولد كيف سيعرف أنه شريف أو لا. على أي هذا ما يفكرون به.
أما بالنسبة لكلا الجنسين فإن الحساب الأخروي لا يفرق بين شاب ولا شابة. ملحوظة هامة. لا يوجد في مصر فقط بل في أغلبية البلدان. *


----------



## Critic (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم اخوتى لأثرائكم للموضوع لقد قرأت جميع الردود الكريمة واسف لعدم قدرتى على متابعة الرد على الجميع

بالنسبة للاخ محمد
عن اى عذرية تتحدث ؟!!!
ما علاقة هذا بموضعنا عن الاداب العامة والاخلاق ؟


----------



## كرستينا كركر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييل ياكريتيك ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد 1 قال:


> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى. *
> *هذا شيء طبيعي فالبنت هي التي تفقد عذريتها. إذا هذا سيتبعها إلى الأبد ولابد أن يعرف أثناء الزواج أنها ليست شريفة أما بالنسبة للولد كيف سيعرف أنه شريف أو لا. على أي هذا ما يفكرون به.*
> *. *


 
*انها مأساة عندما ينحصر تفكير الانسان فى الجنس والعذرية وعندما يختصر كائن كامل بفكر وعقل  ومشاعر الى مجرد عذرية *
*انها المأساة الفكرية *

*شرف البنت فى عذريتها ,اذن اين شرف الرجل ؟ اين نجده ؟ ام انه معدوم الشرف ؟ ام ان شرف الرجل ليس له اهمية ؟ ام ماذا ؟*
*ماذا سيحدث له اذا تزوجها ووجدها غير عذراء ؟؟ نهاية الكون ؟؟ الا يمكن ان تفقد البنت العذرية لاى سبب اخر بعيد عن الجنس ؟؟؟؟؟؟ام انكم لاتعرفون هذا ؟؟؟؟؟ الايمكن ان يكون هو نفسه الزوج اللى اتصدم صدمة عمره عندما وجدها غير عذراء هو نفسه مارس الجنس مع طوب الارض قبل ان يتزوجها لكنه رجل لايمكن ان نكشفه ولذلك هو لايحكم على نفسه انه حقير لانه مارس الرذائل قبل ان يتزوجها لكن سريع فى الحكم عليها لانها غير عذراء وممكن يكون لاسباب بعيدة عن الجنس وهى اشرف منه مليون مرة *
*متى تعرفون ان الشرف ليس فى الاجساد فقط ؟ متى تعرفون انه يوجد اشياء فى الحياة اهم من انحصار التفكير فى الجنس والعذرية ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (21 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب دة العادى انت قولت ايه  جديد ؟ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> طيب دة العادى انت قولت ايه جديد ؟​


 
*الكلام ده موجه لمين يامارسو ؟؟؟؟؟:blush2:*


----------



## marcelino (21 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الكلام ده موجه لمين يامارسو ؟؟؟؟؟:blush2:*




أكيد على الموضوع نفسه ​


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (21 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انها مأساة عندما ينحصر تفكير الانسان فى الجنس والعذرية وعندما يختصر كائن كامل بفكر وعقل  ومشاعر الى مجرد عذرية *
> *انها المأساة الفكرية *
> 
> *شرف البنت فى عذريتها ,اذن اين شرف الرجل ؟ اين نجده ؟ ام انه معدوم الشرف ؟ ام ان شرف الرجل ليس له اهمية ؟ ام ماذا ؟*
> ...



ربنا كان حاط الموضوع دة لاهداف معينة فى بالة لكن للاسف لم يعلم ان يوجد بشر متخلفين 
سيضعون الفتاة فى مساواة ااذا كانت عذراء او غير عذراء ممكن على فكرة سمعة من دكتورة ان ممكن اى حد يفقد العذراية دى وهو بيلعب رياضة مش شرط يعنى انى اعمل حاجة غلط علشان افقدها وممكن ماشية ممكن اقع على وشى ممكن ممكن وانا بلعب انا واصاحبى البنات عادى 
وبعدين مقياس الانسان ليس بنقط دم هتنزل ممكن يكون اة عذراء كشكل وكمفهوم جسدى ولكن من جوا ليست نظيفة وكدة برضة الولد مش شرط علشان مفيش حاجة اسمها عذرية عند الولاد يبقى برئ وملاك كل انسان فية العبر وكل انسان بيغلط يبقى المقياس مش بكدة والا اذا كان كدة يبقى الرجالة معندهمش شرف ولا اية ؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد 1 قال:


> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى.
> هذا شيء طبيعي فالبنت هي التي تفقد عذريتها. إذا هذا سيتبعها إلى الأبد ولابد أن يعرف أثناء الزواج أنها ليست شريفة أما بالنسبة للولد كيف سيعرف أنه شريف أو لا. على أي هذا ما يفكرون به.
> أما بالنسبة لكلا الجنسين فإن الحساب الأخروي لا يفرق بين شاب ولا شابة. ملحوظة هامة. لا يوجد في مصر فقط بل في أغلبية البلدان. *




*مش هقدر اقلك غير

ربنا يشفيك​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بص نظرتك بتكون بشكل 
مجمل قوي بمعني ان الولد بيعمل اي حاجه علي الملاء 
وفي بنات ودول للاسف كتار بيعمل كده 
في الخفا 
بقصد الشتيمه وكده 
الفكره ازاي اني اخلي الشخص من نفسه ينبذ الحاجات دي 
ويكرهها لا ولد ولا بنت الاتنين 
بس طبعا في فارق عددي 
بمعني ان الولاد اللي بيعملوا كده كتار اوي اوي 
مع ان في اولاد ناس متربيين 
الف شكر لطرح الموضوع يا كريتك


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2011)

كريتك ، أنا بحبك بجد ، بلاش المواضيع دي ..

أنت ليه عندك أستهجان من الولاد ، ما أنت زينا !!

==

عشان أكون موضوعي معاك ، 

أوك مواقف الحمام بالشارع و الشتيمة و التف و الكلام دا ، أكيد مواقف مش أد كدا ،

لكن بردو مش الكل بيعملها ، كمان مش حابب أن حد يعيب بنوعي (( أني ولد )) ،

*عشان أنت مش بنت* ، فأكيد متعرفش السئ اللي عند البنات ، أنا للأسف معرفش بردو ،

لأن أخواتي البنات أكبر مني فمعيشتش معاهم ، لكن أكيد البنات مش سهلة ، بجد أنا مجرب ،

مش يتحملوا لو عاملتهم _ *مع كامل أحترامي للبنات الفاضلة المثالية* _ بعدين في 

حاجات من اللي أنت قولتها البنت طبقاً لطبيعة تكوينها الجسماني مش هتقدر تعمله ، لكن مش كرم 

منها أوي أنها مبتعملوش ، لجانب أن كلامي مش مبرر للفعل الخطأ لأن ما ذكرته أنت بالفعل شئ مؤرف فعلاً ..

==

منتظر ردك ضروري ، لأني مش قادر أستحمل لهجة الموضوع و مش قادر أستحمل درجة أستياءك ..

*شعور متناقض عندي* ..

==

عايز أقييم بالسلب مش عشان شخصك لأ ، عشان عايز أعبر عن موقفي من الموضوع ،

بس هعبر بطريقة أنجليزي ، بعيدة عن المجاملات ، أنت أة صحيح أخويا لكن ممكن أختلف معاك نظرياً ..

*واثق أنك هتفهم موقفي كويس* ، مش هتعتبره غضب من شخصك لكن 

أختلاف بالرأئ ..

==

bye ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش هقدر اقلك غير
> 
> ربنا يشفيك​*



*ربنا يشفيه ليييييييه هو بيتكلم غلط يعني؟؟؟؟ما كلكم يا شباب و كلكم يا مجتمع بتفكروا كدا صح؟؟؟*​


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ربنا يشفيه ليييييييه هو بيتكلم غلط يعني؟؟؟؟ما كلكم يا شباب و كلكم يا مجتمع بتفكروا كدا صح؟؟؟*​


 
بما إن الأمر موجه لكافة الشباب فهرد ، بحكم أني شاب من شباب المجتمع المقصود ،

أسمحيلي أنوه عن جزئية بتفكيري كشاب ، ربما يكون باقي الشباب كدا ، 

لكن مش شرط بنفس أسلوب التفكير ، المذاهب الفكرية كتير ،  

كي لا أكرر ألفاظ معروفة بالحوار ،

*بتولية البنت ، جزء من تفكير من يُــقدم علي خطوة الأرتباط ، لكن لم يقتصر *

*الفكر عليها **فقط* ، دا موجز فكري بالجزئية دي ..

طبعاً مجتمعنا ما يتطرق بعمومه لبتولية الولد ، مع أنها موجودة ، هي ثقافته كدا ، مش 

هتتغير ، من ركائز الثقافة دي ، الدين الحنيف ، لأن خلي البنوتة بصورة بيعة و شروة ،

ممكن لغاية 4 ، العملية فري خالص ، من هنا بتولية الراجل بئيت متاحة لأكثر من شخصية

، دا الأساس ع الأقل برأيئ ..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 نوفمبر 2011)

نعم معظم البات والسيدات اكثر احتراما من الشباب


----------

